# Furnished Rental houses/apartments in Auckland?



## Campbell747

Hi,

When I arrive in Auckland I would like to rent a furnished property so that I don't have to rush around buying furniture etc.
Are there many furnished properties available and what rental prices could I expect ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

Campbell747 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I arrive in Auckland I would like to rent a furnished property so that I don't have to rush around buying furniture etc.
> Are there many furnished properties available and what rental prices could I expect ?
> Thanks in advance.


www.trademe.co.nz

Have a look yourself here or just google furnished rentals Auckland.


----------



## Campbell747

Thanks have looked at trademe - very good !


----------



## anski

Campbell747 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I arrive in Auckland I would like to rent a furnished property so that I don't have to rush around buying furniture etc.
> Are there many furnished properties available and what rental prices could I expect ?
> Thanks in advance.


You may want a short term furnished rental to give you more time & choice in selecting a more permanent one (6 months or more lease) If so look on Bookabach or Holidaylettings. I have used them in the past for periods up to 10 days.

Prices depend on what type of accommodation you require size, location etc.

Once you are ready for a 6 month lease you will find nearly all are unfurnished unless you go for share lets (again you can find them on Trademe)


----------

